
Ask HN: What good cybersecurity blogs do you follow? - eykanal
I follow Bruce Scheiner (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.schneier.com&#x2F;), but nothing else specific to cybersecurity. Looking for other recommendations. Thanks!
======
crisisactor
I routinely check youtube for infosec conf videos. I've seen all the important
ones. Some of the best ones are the Haroon Meer talks, and of course,
TheGrugq. Look out for some @ioerror talks too. All on top of their game.

Blogs are usually mentally taxing and very technical. At least with talks we
get the person's own voice which is much more preferable to text, as there are
subtleties in the langauge that are usually left out from blogposts

------
dpeck
Spent the first part of my career doing infosec and I've noticed that there is
less and less real information out there. The early/mid part of last decade
seemed like a golden age of knowledge sharing, some really good books, great
blogs, some of which were even corporate.

I don't know whether to blame it on the influx of money into the space, the
death of RSS, or the ever shrinking number of people who understand the
details of modern RCE but finding quality content with any regularity has been
extremely hard to come by.

------
SyneRyder
Are podcasts okay? I've become a big fan of Risky Business, one of the
podcasts I most look forward to each week:
[http://risky.biz](http://risky.biz)

------
exolymph
Krebs on Security: [http://krebsonsecurity.com/](http://krebsonsecurity.com/)

thegrugq on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/thegrugq](https://twitter.com/thegrugq)

thegrugq on Medium:
[https://medium.com/@thegrugq](https://medium.com/@thegrugq)

------
bluejellybean
Not a blog but a list of security conference videos

[https://www.tunnelsup.com/online-security-
conferences/](https://www.tunnelsup.com/online-security-conferences/)

------
chatmasta
r/netsec

thegrugq (his medium and tumblr)

summit route

and slides/videos from sec conferences are always great.

------
gbrindisi
r/netsec

